# Poa Triv, Barnyardgrass or other???



## Cagnomark (May 16, 2021)

I really struggle with identifying these grassy weeds…..Any help is appreciated.


----------



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

I'm thinking crabgrass based on a comparison from this: https://sodsolutions.com/lawn-care-guides/weed-control-in-bermuda-grass/


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Cagnomark looks like barnyardgrass.


----------



## Cagnomark (May 16, 2021)

Whatever this is..... Its the only thing that survived my solarization efforts. Everything was completely killed by the solarization except this weed (thankfully only near the few edges of the plastic).

It looks like this weed thought the plastic was a greenhouse...lol. Really tough. Took 3 glysophate applications to really kill it which I never had to use more than 2 on any other weed.

Thanks for the responses...I think it is indeed barnyardgrass although still not positive. Probably should have sent it in to get tested. I am sure it will return somewhere down the line.


----------

